#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Cambridge Certificate of Proficiency in English

## Mohamed

* Cambridge Certificate of Proficiency in English

*Mark Harrison, CPE Practice Tests: Four New Tests for the Revised Cambridge Certificate of Proficiency in English PDF 2.9 MB 230 pages
This set of four complete Practice Tests for the revised CPE exam is written by a highly-experienced author, and replicates
the new exam in level and format.The With Key edition is ideal for classroom use or as a self-study resource.This book contains: Four complete Practice Tests for the Cambridge Certificate of Proficienci in English (CPE)Explanatory Key Sample answers for Paper 2(Writing) and sample summaries for Paper 3(Use of English) General assessment criteria for Paper 2, Paper 3 summary and Paper 5 (Speaking) Sample answer sheets Tapescripts


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Cambridge Certificate of Proficiency in English

----------

